# How far away can a Stallion smell/sense an in season mare?



## JadeWisc (21 November 2007)

I ask because my next door nieghbor keeps a Stallion in with his cattle. He has no other horses.

I always had geldings on this property and never would you hear so much as a nicker out of that horse next door.

He is about the length of a 5 to 7  acre pasture away from  me I would say and cannot see over here as dense trees are in the middle of the properties.


Ever since I brought my mare here a short while ago all I hear is  that horse calling out (stallion, not my mare)


Could it be that he senses/smells/hears she is here?

I would think they are too far apart but I have no idea.


Sure hope I do not wake up one morning and find him in with her  
	
	
		
		
	


	






* goes to buy super charged electric fencer that borderlines electrocution*


----------



## Tia (21 November 2007)

Yes without doubt he will know she is there.  My stallion always knew if a new mare came into the area or onto one of my distant fields.


----------



## JadeWisc (21 November 2007)

Will he settle down and get used to it or will he remain rilled up?  I would hate to piss my nieghbors off .


----------



## Tia (21 November 2007)

Mine always settled down, but then mine is a very special guy.  Who knows what this one will do.


----------



## Anastasia (22 November 2007)

Like Tia has said....they can smell for a long distance.  Hopefully he will settle down.


----------

